# How many sex partners would you want?



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

In your lifetime? Why did you arrive at this number? 
For me, 2-10 is fine due to the complications that could arise.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

42


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It doesn't really matter but I'd say a minimum 20. No maximum.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Zero.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Evo said:


> Zero.


I had to put that in... maybe someone is a monk.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Over 9000.


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

Disarray said:


> Over 9000.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Ideally I'd like to have sex with a different woman every day. But as i'm lucky if I can get laid once every 3 years thats never going to happen.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

You know, I never really even thought about it. I don't really value sex like a lot of people. But since I am a somewhat a obsessive about catching diseases, the more sex partners the more risk for STD's, I rather would have a low number. My number is low anyway.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

cloister2 said:


> I had to put that in... maybe someone is a monk.


I put zero because it is unlikely I will ever have a sexual partner.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Around 3 or 4 would be best. However, I would be perfectly happy with one if I found the right person.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

One.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

1, Sex would become empty for me after maybe 3 or so partners its gradually becoming less enjoyable with each partner lol. But apparently I sit on a moral high ground and make an unnecessarily big deal out of sex...it's just sex blah blah blah...i should pleasure myself as much as possible too..its natural herp derp


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

145 so i can have a tongue covering every part of my body at the same time.. I don't know how that would work, but it sounds awesome.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Like the late great Carl Sagan said "billions and billions"


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

"Okay this is ****, seeya!"

:lol

Damn love that exit.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

To Infinite and beyond !


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

i said one but im kind of against sex so probably 0


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

infinite is the correct answer.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> 145 so i can have a tongue covering every part of my body at the same time.. I don't know how that would work, but it sounds awesome.


I would like to second this. I imagine simple household tasks would be a lot more fun with a tongue on every part of my body, such as cooking bacon or hanging up laundry.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I want a harem of beautiful boys who will fan me, feed me grapes and follow my every order.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

5,069,240,385


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Ideally - 1.
Realistically - 0.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

2-10


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

Who said monogamy is dead?

Oh...it is, lol.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

1


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Ideally 1.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

0-1


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

So far it's been zero. 

1 but it's going to stay at zero.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

ravens said:


> So far it's been zero.
> 
> 1 but it's going to stay at zero.


Shoot for the stars, man, 2-10.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm gonna lowball it and say 73.


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

I'll go for the 11-50 range. I'm still on 0 so I've got a long way to go. :S


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

What does it matter how many I want?

The number will end up being 0 anyways LOL


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

One partner is not ideal like at all. It leaves your mind wondering what else is out there. I'm hoping to get to the 5 to 10 range.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> 145 so i can have a tongue covering every part of my body at the same time.. I don't know how that would work, but it sounds awesome.


That's hot. :boogie

Personally I don't think about this. Not too many, I guess. It will most likely be less than 10.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Iam a horny battery! 

but i dont know really, i think it would get boring after a while cause its just meaningless sex.
If having sex with my hand gets boring, then that will too!


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

probably offline said:


> I want a harem of beautiful boys who will fan me, feed me grapes and follow my every order.


I volunteer to be your servant.


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

72! And they all better be virgins!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

None.


----------



## Maninthebox84 (May 3, 2012)

1 is enough for me.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> I volunteer to be your servant.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Just one. But they have to have shapeshifting powers like Mystique or Changeling/Morph and they look completely normal in their regular form. Yeah, that'll be fun.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

One.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

One, but I don't know if that would be realistic.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

1 is fine.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

Zero.
I'm asexual.


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

I said 11-50 only because I wouldn't mind getting some experience and perhaps having a bit of fun too.

if it only ends up being 1 that's fine by me really.. just as long as it isn't 0 forever


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

In a lifetime? If I didn't have SA I think I'd date around a lot, I think youth is the time to just have fun and screw around and enjoy being in your prime. So I'd want to tally up to having quite a few. I'll likely not have any till I'm, like, 80 and it's my deathbed wish.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

69 teehee. I think the universe gave me SA to protect the ladies from my innate charm; without it, I would be a modern-day Don Juan.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Three


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

Just 1, I don't want more people than that seeing me naked.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Idk... Maybe like 5? I don't really want to have one night stands... And that's a decent number of serious relationships I guess.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

1 or more >.>


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't care and doesn't matter, I could stop today and be fine with it, well unless you achieve secret powers or extra lives by reaching a certain number then I'm all in.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

0. I have no reason to have sex.


----------



## ihatemoving (Aug 28, 2012)

Over 9000


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

Depends on when I find the right person which could be the next 1 or anything higher.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

uke infinite?

Just one, thanks.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I feel the question misses the point. Finding the right person is my objective. I don't target some arbitrary number.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

cloister2 said:


> In your lifetime? Why did you arrive at this number?


 Infinite. I arrived at this number because I think it bothers people. And I like that.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> I feel the question misses the point. Finding the right person is my objective. I don't target some arbitrary number.


Same.


----------



## ImOnlyDreaming (Nov 4, 2012)

2-10. I like investing in people and trying to construct a long-term partnership, so I don't think I'd be going through guys like crazy.


----------



## hydinthebasmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

One, if I ever get lucky.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

0


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I'd be pretty happy with 1.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I voted for 2-10 but since it's 0 I don't see that happening.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

tk123 said:


> 72! And they all better be virgins!


I bet they are all virgins just like these


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I just want the one who makes me happy. That's it


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

11


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> I feel the question misses the point. Finding the right person is my objective. I don't target some arbitrary number.


so 1 then?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

1 and I'm in no rush, I shall selectively be picky hoping she just doesn't just see me as a meal ticket.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Maybe around 100 without getting an sti...


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> I feel the question misses the point. Finding the right person is my objective. I don't target some arbitrary number.


Yeah, it does seem strange that people would like a certain number just for the sake of it, but studies show people do want variation and don't just want to settle down right away.
For men the number is typically between 20 and 30 while it's between 5 and 10 for women in the western world.

I personally wouldn't mind if the next one was the last one.
I 'just' want somebody special who makes me happy.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

1: First one hopefully will be my last one.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Don't really care. As of 10 years ago, i'm not dying a virgin, so i'm good.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

One or two. I generally don't care about sex overall though, and if I never did it again it wouldn't cross my mind either xD


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

46.

But all at once.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

11


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

One.


----------



## sh13 (Oct 26, 2012)

One


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I put zero just b/c I don't like the term "sex partners" lol just sounds like a relationship based on sex solely which I have nothing against.......but it's not me.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> I put zero just b/c I don't like the term "sex partners" lol just sounds like a relationship based on sex solely which I have nothing against.......but it's not me.


It can include but is not limited to boyfriends/sig others. I mean anyone who chose infinite just wants one F buddy after another.


----------

